# Hernia?



## angiec (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi everyone. Tonight I was about to give monster his bath and nails clipped when I noticed this pink like object, um, where his genitals are. It's not long, but more like a pink bellybutton. 
Just wondering if I should bring him to the vet, or is he in heat?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You probably should call the vet on that. I'm female and I can tell that can't be comfortable.


----------



## angiec (Mar 11, 2015)

That's the thing. He isn't making any noises that indicates pain or being uncomfortable. He runs, eats and drinks his water, still sleeps on me. We do have a female hedgies in a separate cage nearby. Vet opens at 8 am, but I wanted to get people's opinions first.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs are very very good at hiding pain or illness. I never saw anything like that with my male hedgehogs. Taking him to the vet in the morning is a good idea. Oh and neither male nor female hedgehogs come into heat.


----------



## angiec (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you. I did give him a nice warm bath and changed his bedding. Don't want him to develop an infection overnight. To the vets in the morning then. Thank you. I did check my other hedgies ( Hubert and Isabelle) and they are fine.


----------



## angiec (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi everyone - sorry, I meant to update everyone. The vet did check for infections, uti, bladder, etc, but all came back negative. He gave me an antibiotic- non steroid cream and I bathed him, increased his water and used the cream daily. Within 5 days he was back to normal. Brought him back to vets after 1 week and he got clean bill of health and results back from testing. He had also never seen that before.


----------

